# Outboard Centre?



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody familiar or know anything about Outboard centre? 
They are located in Indonesia and have the motor I've been looking for and for fairly cheap. I'm jus a little sceptical


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

First off can u get it fixed in the US , warranty?shipping costs , and the old saying u get what u pay for. Good luck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a little curious myself. If they have the motor you want, it's obviously a brand name that you are familiar with. There are lots of areas in that part of the world where the people live right on the water. They are on the water every day, and the rivers and streams are their highways and supermarkets. If their outboard goes down, they are in deep doo-doo. They have to be able to get motors repaired or buy new when necessary. 

What would it cost to ship the thing? Seems like an extreme measure to purchase an outboard.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think its the same one I tried dealing with 3 or 4 years ago and I'm pretty sure it's a scam. Lots of emails and then wanted a payment sent to Japan or somewhere not even close to where they said they were. Be careful...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

A co-worker of mine lost $4000.00 on a 4 wheeler sending money out of the country! I would advise that you look elsewhere!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to agree with Hookedup and polebender. Why send your money halfway around the world for something you can buy right here. 

But, it did occur to me that with websites like cars.com and the like for automobiles, where you can shop the entire country for the best deal, that something like that would be nice for boats and motors, Maybe something like that already exists and I'm just unaware of it.

Think about it. If you want a great deal on an outboard it could pay to look in an area that has a ton of them for sale. Same with boats. Case in point. Some years back a friend of mine had a chance to relocate to the Los Angeles area for his employer. He worked for one of the big aluminum outfits, Alcoa or Reynolds, I don't remember which. He, and his Wife, packed up, sold the house, and headed out, dragging their 22' inboard behind them because they couldn't get the money they wanted for it here. It was really a sweet boat! They used it for a couple years out there and then tried to sell it. They got almost nothing for it. Why? Because there were about 9 Gazillion boats a lot like it in the market!


----------

